# Custom 8 string guitars



## vontetzianos (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've gotten to the stage where I want an 8 string. I've already looked at the Ibanez RG2288, but are there any custom guitar builders/luthiers that can build me a custom 8 string? Has anyone had any experience with having one made?

Thanks


----------



## Elysian (Oct 4, 2008)

well, you're in the UK, blackmachine is an easy option for you, if you're into that sort of thing, although wait times with blackmachine apparently are very long, doug has a cult following it seems. Mike Sherman does immense work here in the US, imo the best in the business when it comes to custom guitars, period. 

heres the blackmachine site

Black Machine

heres sherman's site

:: Michael Sherman Guitars ::


----------



## TimSE (Oct 4, 2008)

agile are the most affordable and very good for the money.
blackmachine somethin like a 2 year+ waiting list now.
shermans work is amazing 
The Illustrated Luthier is pretty killer too

there is a thread somewhere on here with a list of extended range luthiers


----------



## vontetzianos (Oct 4, 2008)

TimSE said:


> agile are the most affordable and very good for the money.
> blackmachine somethin like a 2 year+ waiting list now.
> shermans work is amazing
> The Illustrated Luthier is pretty killer too
> ...


 
could you plz give me the link. thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2008)

MySpace.com - The Illustrated Luthier - 24 - Male - Maricopa, ARIZONA - www.myspace.com/theillustratedluthier


----------



## TimSE (Oct 4, 2008)

The Illustrated Luthier . com


----------



## bulb (Oct 4, 2008)

I highly reccomend Jesse aka The Illustrated Luthier, he is one of the last true custom shops in the sense that he will build you ANYTHING, any shape or idea or whatever, and with some of the highest quality craftsmanship and attention to detail i have ever seen!
His prices are also amazing considering what you are getting, so definitely give him a shout for a quote, i think you will be pleseantly surprised!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 4, 2008)

not to sound like a dick or anything but i think this thread belongs in the ERG thread


----------



## eegor (Oct 4, 2008)

Sebastian over at Roter Guitars could hook you up. He's in Poland.

Roter Custom Guitars


----------



## vontetzianos (Oct 5, 2008)

bulb said:


> I highly reccomend Jesse aka The Illustrated Luthier, he is one of the last true custom shops in the sense that he will build you ANYTHING, any shape or idea or whatever, and with some of the highest quality craftsmanship and attention to detail i have ever seen!
> His prices are also amazing considering what you are getting, so definitely give him a shout for a quote, i think you will be pleseantly surprised!


 
Does anyone know what his email is? Doesnt seem to be on his website.


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 22, 2008)

i recommend a Hufschmid MySpace.com - HUFSCHMID CUSTOM BARITONE GUITARS - 32 - Male - Montreux, Waadt - www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars his website in under reconstruction right now so this is his myspace


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

i don&#180;t think the illustrated luthier is taking orders anymore.

i would recommend Mike Sherman or Roter, and if i&#180;m wrong about The Illustrated Luthier, then i recommend him as well.


----------



## lesyoho (Feb 10, 2010)

i was actually interested in the same thing, a custom 8 string from The Illustrated Luthier, but i cant seem to find out how to contact him. all the links posted to his page are broken. anyone out there able to direct me to his page or email?

it would be much appreciated


----------

